# Truck Camper with hand controls



## AxelFoley (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everybody, :10220:
I am new here and I would like to beg for some assistance.
A friend of mine lost his right leg in a motorbike accident.
Now he wants to visit Vancouver and the Rockies and would lilke to rent a Truck Camper. However, he needs to have Hand Controls to drive the car.
I tried many rental companies but it seems that nobody can offer this. :comfort_:
They only offer Motorhomes for paralytics and these are, of course, much more expensive.

Does anybody of you have similar experiences and/or can assist me to find a reliable company that offers Truck Campers with Hand Controls in British Columbia, or nearby. Most wanted in Vancouver, of course. 

Any idea or help would be highly appreciated. :10001:

With many thanks in advance,

AxelFoley

Edit: He owns already a Dodge Ram with a camper top and Hand Controls and made a trip through Norway with it. Means he is very familiar with bigger Pick-Up's and Hand Controll for acceleration and brakes.
But since we are both from europe it might be a little difficult to bring the own truck to Canada.


----------

